# Resistencia mínima para leds en serie (cuestión avanzada)



## warloofer (Ene 16, 2010)

Hola, 

esto puede parecer una pregunta trivial, pero en realidad creo que es bastante compleja (soy ingeniero electrónico y dudo). 

Voy a hacer una matriz de leds ultravioletas para una insoladora. Colocaré unos *150 leds *dispuestos en una matriz de 10x15 aproximadamente. Puedo alimentar el circuito con la tensión que quiera, así como hacer las combinaciones serie y paralelo entre los leds que considere oportunas.

Los leds tienen una Vf mínima de 3.2V, media de 3.4 y máxima de 3.6V, así como una If media de 20mA. 

Considerando que la potencia mínima del circuito es de 150x3.4x0.02=10.2W, voy a tener que recurrir a fuentes de alimentación estándar con salida a 5, 12 o 24 DC. 

Para reducir al mínimo la potencia disipada por las resistencias, intento conectar el número máximo de leds en serie:

Para *5V*, considerando la Vf de los led de 3.4V y una If de 20mA, sale una resistencia de 80ohm y una potencia disipada de 0.032W, que por 150 resistencias da 4.8W disipados en calor.

Para *12V*, conectamos 3 en serie y sale una resistencia de 90ohm, con una potencia disipada de 0.036W, que por 50 resistencias da 1.8W disipados.

Para *24V*, conectamos 7 en serie y sale una resistencia de 10 ohm. Potencia disipada de 0.004W y potencia total disipada de 0.088W.

Lógicamente lo mejor sería utilizar una tensión de alimentación de 24V, pero claro, la electrónica no es una ciencia exacta... y me da miedo apurar tanto el sistema. Porqué?: Porque si los led tienen una Vf de 3.2, y la resistencia es un 10% menor del nominal... salen casi 27mA. En el caso contrario, si la Vf fuera grande y la resistencia también... daría 11mA. 

Como necesito una potencia homonénea porque voy a isolar placas, necesitaría que todos los led iluminaran más o menos igual, pero para eso necesitaría conectar una resistencia por led, disipar mucha energía como calor y fuentes de alimentación caras:

- a 5V necesitaría *3A* mínimo (que para ir bien debería ser un máximo de 5A, ya que sinó mantendríamos la fuente al 100% de la carga), por lo que deberíai comprar una o desmontar algún cacharro.
- a 12V necesitaría *1A* mínimo (pongamos 1,5 o 2A máx), supongo que también desmontaría algo o usaría algún transformador externo.
- a 24V necesitaría menos de *0.42A*... (pongamos 0.5 o 0.7A máx), por lo que me podría hacer yo la FA con un regulador estándar.

Y bien, cual es vuestra opinión?. Qué haríais vosotros?. 
Yo ahora mismo me decanto por la opción de 12V, pero quiero saber lo que opinan los usuarios avanzados del foro.

Saludos y gracias anticipadas


----------



## eserock (Ene 16, 2010)

Se a pues to de moda la cuestion de los leds yo he conectado una gran cantidad en arreglos serie paralelo 150 para un tipo de panel que uso en un equipo que diseñe y entiendo de que hablas con la intensidad luminosa y la potencia a disipar dejame ta paso un link que te puede ayudar, siendo ingeniero eso  te ayudara  realizando unos pocos calculos

aqui te paso el link de como sugiere regular la corriente de leds
http://www.agspecinfo.com/pdfs/B/BTXC30X.PDF


----------



## warloofer (Ene 16, 2010)

eserock dijo:


> Se a pues to de moda la cuestion de los leds yo he conectado una gran cantidad en arreglos serie paralelo 150 para un tipo de panel que uso en un equipo que diseñe y entiendo de que hablas con la intensidad luminosa y la potencia a disipar dejame ta paso un link que te puede ayudar, siendo ingeniero eso  te ayudara  realizando unos pocos calculos
> 
> aqui te paso el link de como sugiere regular la corriente de leds
> http://www.agspecinfo.com/pdfs/B/BTXC30X.PDF



Bueno, nunca he diseñado fuentes de corriente, aunque si que he comprado alguna para alimantar los leds de alta potencia (1 o 3W).
Así a bote pronto... no creo que los reguladores de intensidad sean muy baratos.
Con alimentación de 24V, podríamos poner en serie 7 leds.
Con alimentación de 12V, podríamos poner 3 leds.
Con 5V, podríamos poner 1 led. 
Lógicamente, las dos últimas opciones son inviables, ya que encarece mucho el diseño. 

Analizando la primera opción, nos encontramos que aunque regules la corriente que vaya a los leds, de algún lado tendrás que convertir la tensión alterna en contínua, y claro... volvemos a la cuestión inicial: ¿Qué tensión de alimentación escoger?

Lo que si es cierto es que, con los reguladores, podría usar los 24V de alimentación. Por ebay he encontrado lotes del Lm317 baratos. Tendría que estudiar la potencia que disipan estos chips.

Gracias por la idea!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 16, 2010)

warloofer dijo:


> B
> Analizando la primera opción, nos encontramos que aunque regules la corriente que vaya a los leds, de algún lado tendrás que convertir la tensión alterna en contínua, y claro... volvemos a la cuestión inicial: ¿Qué tensión de alimentación escoger?



Necesitas una tensión de CC mayor o igual que la mayor caída de tensión de los 7 leds en serie mas los 3V de diferencia entrada-salida del LM317 para que opere correctamente, lo que te daría cerca de 27V CC o un poco mas. Si usaras 30Vcc para tener en cuenta las pérdidas del transformador a plena carga y las asimetrías entre los LM317, esto supondría una diferencia E/S de 6V o un poco menos, que con 20mA te dá una potencia disipada de 120mW, que con la Rthj-a de 35ºC/W del encapsulado TO-220 te produce una elevación de temperatura de 4.2ºC sobre la temperatura ambiente....es decir, podés usarlos sin disipador.


----------



## warloofer (Ene 16, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Necesitas una tensión de CC mayor o igual que la mayor caída de tensión de los 7 leds en serie mas los 3V de diferencia entrada-salida del LM317 para que opere correctamente, lo que te daría cerca de 27V CC o un poco mas. Si usaras 30Vcc para tener en cuenta las pérdidas del transformador a plena carga y las asimetrías entre los LM317, esto supondría una diferencia E/S de 6V o un poco menos, que con 20mA te dá una potencia disipada de 120mW, que con la Rthj-a de 35ºC/W del encapsulado TO-220 te produce una elevación de temperatura de 4.2ºC sobre la temperatura ambiente....es decir, podés usarlos sin disipador.



Hola ezavalla.

En caso de una caída de 3V en el LM317, preferiría rebajar el número de leds en serie de 7 a 6, y así poder trabajar con una alimentación standard de 24V, ya que sinó tendré que crear yo la fuente de alimentación, y me saldrá mucho más cara que cogerla de algún sitio. 

Lo que me gustaba de la alimentación de 12V es que podía coger algún transformador de portátil, disco duro o similar... y así no hacía falta meter la alimentación dentro de la insoladora... pero claro, 12V conlleva alimentar un LM317 para cada 2 leds, lo cual es inviable. 

¿De dónde sacaríais una fuente de alimentación barata de 24V y unos 15W de potencia (que son 0,625A)? Podría usar un LM7824, pero necesitaría un transformador que no tengo, y que seguro cuesta más de 10€.

Gracias anticipadas


----------



## eserock (Ene 16, 2010)

Pues si encuentras una fuente de 24 por lo regular casi siempre maneja  arriba de un  Amperelo que te haria mas facil todo, los LM317T son economicos no llegan al  medio euro y el disipadar  casi cualquier TO-220 les funciona y te pueden regular el 1.5 A sin problema


----------



## warloofer (Ene 16, 2010)

He comprado una fuente de alimentación universal para portátiles a Hong Kong por 7 euros con portes incluídos (en ebay). 

Voy a diseñar el circuito en proteus con los reguladores de corriente a ver que tal pinta. Gracias a los dos por la idea.


----------



## eserock (Ene 16, 2010)

Esta a muy buen precio, si requieres algo mas pues con gusto  colaboramos si lo resuleves seria bueno  nos señalaras como  fue


----------



## warloofer (Ene 17, 2010)

Bueno, he estado haciendo pruebas con led rojos standard de 5mm.
He montado en la protoboard 3 ramas de 5 leds en serie con una resistencia de 120ohm, y he hecho mediciones en las 3 ramas. Las 3 resistencias tenían prácticamente el mismo valor, pero las ramas tenían una corriente de 1.25mA la que más, y 1.17mA la que menos. Con los Lm317, la corriente era siempre 1.25mA en las tres ramas (siempre y cuando llegaras a saturar el Lm317). 

El problema cual es?, que la caída de tensión es de unos 5V, por lo que alimentando con 24v sólo podríamos conectar 5 leds en serie.. y eso significa usar 30 Lm317. Llegados a ese punto, casi creo mejor usar una menor tensión como la de 12V (la cual me producirá menos pérdidas al convertir a 5V).

Al usar 12V y una resistencia cada 3 leds, supongo que aunque existan diferencias de intensidad, estas promediarán más al reducir el número de leds en cada rama.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2010)

¿ Y por que no hacer una fuente de corriente constante con componentes discretos ?

Con el LM317 siempre deben estar presentes los 3 V de caída interna además de la caída sobre la resistencia de censado (3 + 1,25Vcc), si en cambio se emplean componentes discretos esta caída se puede reducir.


----------



## warloofer (Ene 17, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y por que no hacer una fuente de corriente constante con componentes discretos ?
> 
> Con el LM317 siempre deben estar presentes los 3 V de caída interna además de la caída sobre la resistencia de censado (3 + 1,25Vcc), si en cambio se emplean componentes discretos esta caída se puede reducir.



Creo que no te sigo. A qué te refieres con hacer una fuente de corriente con componentes discretos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2010)

Si no entendí mal estas empleando el LM317 como fuente de corriente constante para alimentar las series de LED´s, por eso la sugerencia.

Si este no es el caso has de cuenta que no dije nada.


----------



## warloofer (Ene 17, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si no entendí mal estas empleando el LM317 como fuente de corriente constante para alimentar las series de LED´s, por eso la sugerencia.
> 
> Si este no es el caso has de cuenta que no dije nada.



No perdona, me expliqué mal. Creo que ya entendí lo que querías decir. 
Te referías a sustituir cada Integrado LM317 por los componentes discretos que lo componen... pero vamos, eso puede ser una tarea de locos, ya que serían muchos LM317 los que habría que sustituir.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 17, 2010)

Hola.

Usa un transformador de 24V CA(de 12V-O-12V), lo rectificas y lo filtras y obtienes 33V CC, usas un LM7824 (regulador de 24V), o podrías obtener 28V con el LM317.
Con 24V cc serán 7 LEDs en serie, con 28V cc serán 8 LEDs en serie.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## eserock (Ene 17, 2010)

veo que ya probaste  con los lm317 porque usar un lm317  por cada rama si  uno solo te puede alimentar varias ramas, podrias probar y calcular la corriente para  dos o tres ramas con un solo integrado solo tendrias que variar el valor de la resistencia limitadora, yo asi lo he hecho varias veces y funciona muy bien, incluso he llegado a demandar el 1.5  amperes del lm317 y va perfecto


----------



## Ferny (Ene 17, 2010)

Hola

En mi insoladora de doble cara a leds usé 12V, con 2 placas y cada una con 16 ramas de 3 leds y una resistencia de 47 Ohm. Eso me da una corriente máxima de 25mA por rama, pero es que luego hago una modulación PWM a un 80% por lo que al final salen los 20mA por rama (la hice para poder variar la intensidad de iluminación, normalmente no uso más del 80% pero lo dejé ahí por si acaso).

Eso sí, luego cada led tiene una Vf de su padre y de su madre... al menos los de Hong Kong que compré por Ebay  Si a eso unes que usé resistencias del 5% (fácilmente encontraba algunas de 45 Ohm y otras de 49 Ohm), al final tenía que por unas ramas circulaban casi 30mA y por otras poco más de 10mA. La solución final fue ir midiendo la corriente rama por rama e ir intercambiando los leds de forma que la corriente por cada una de las ramas sea más o menos igual. Conseguí tener una variación máxima de 4mA entre la rama que más consume y la que menos.

Mi consejo: usa 12V, pon resistencias del 1% para minimizar un poco la variación, y luego juega con los leds intercambiándolos de sitio para equilibrar las ramas. La solución más correcta sería regular la corriente en cada rama como ya sugerían, pero por ejemplo en mi caso no estaba dispuesto a poner 32 LM317... De todas formas a pesar de esa pequeña variación entre ramas, no puedo decir que me queden mal las placas, al contrario, salen perfectas.

Esto sí, utilicé papel cebolla entre los leds y la placa para que actúe como difusor de luz. Te recomiendo que lo pongas, ya que evita que se marque el redondel de luz de cada led sobre la placa (zonas que reciben mayor intensidad que otras), y con el difusor la luz le llega muy uniforme.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 17, 2010)

Ingeniero Electronico con titulo y todo? o estas haciendo la carrera?


----------



## warloofer (Ene 17, 2010)

eserock dijo:


> veo que ya probaste  con los lm317 porque usar un lm317  por cada rama si  uno solo te puede alimentar varias ramas, podrias probar y calcular la corriente para  dos o tres ramas con un solo integrado solo tendrias que variar el valor de la resistencia limitadora, yo asi lo he hecho varias veces y funciona muy bien, incluso he llegado a demandar el 1.5  amperes del lm317 y va perfecto



Hola eserock, el problema de alimentar muchos leds de 3,4V en serie es que la tensión que necesitas para alimentar el circuito se eleva mucho. Si aumentas mucho la tensión, se complica la alimentación. 

Si a lo que te refieres es a alimentar varias ramas en paralelo de leds en serie... entonces acabamos con el mismo problema inicial de la variabilidad. Por unas ramas circulará mucha intensidad y por otras poca.



fernandoae dijo:


> Ingeniero Electronico con titulo y todo? o estas haciendo la carrera?



Hola, realmente no soy ingeniero Electrónico, que aquí en Valencia es un segundo ciclo más relacionado con la electrónica de investigación que con la profesional. Soy ingeniero industrial especializado en electrónica industrial. De todas formas, en la carrera aprendí poquísimo comparado con lo que he aprendido por mi cuenta con mis chapucillas domésticas.



Ferny dijo:


> Hola
> 
> En mi insoladora de doble cara a leds usé 12V, con 2 placas y cada una con 16 ramas de 3 leds y una resistencia de 47 Ohm. Eso me da una corriente máxima de 25mA por rama, pero es que luego hago una modulación PWM a un 80% por lo que al final salen los 20mA por rama (la hice para poder variar la intensidad de iluminación, normalmente no uso más del 80% pero lo dejé ahí por si acaso).
> 
> ...



Hola, muchas gracias por tu aportación.
Lo que tú comentas de las intensidades ya lo he observado en otros proyectos documentados en internet. La solución más sencilla, como bien dices, consiste en sustituir a ojo los leds. 

Has gastado sólo 48 leds por cada lado?. Yo pensaba en usar unos 150 en un sólo lado... aunque viendo lo que usa la gente igual es demasiado. La verdad es que no suelo insolar mucho las placas, casi siempre acabo usando placas board perforadas. Supongo que con una buena (y fiable insoladora) empezaré a quemar más cobre y gastar menos estaño.

Qué aparatejo has gastado para crear la insoladora a dos caras? Tienes el proyecto en internet?

Por cierto, yo también he comprado los leds chinos. En mi caso 200 leds de 6000mcd por 10€ con portes incluídos (mucho más baratos de la media) y con un ángulo de 25º (cuando muchos eran de 15). El problema de las candelas es que no es una irradiación absoluta, sinó relativa por unidad de superficie... por lo que 6000mcd a 25º seguro que es menos que 400 mcd a 130º. Deberían poner los valores en lúmenes para evitar confusiones, como hacen con los leds de alta potencia. 

Supongo que, como cualquier aparatejo chino, tendrá una fiabilidad espantosa. ¿Tuviste que reemplazar muchos?. ¿Qué tiempo de insolación te sale con 48 leds?

Saludos y gracias anticipadas


----------



## fernandob (Ene 17, 2010)

Primero dibujamos que estamos haciendo :Luego tiramos ideas: 1—BB (bruta y barata ¿? ) Uso un trafo de 220v a 110v asi tengo aislamiento y buena tension, obtengo luego de el puente y el C unos 150vcc.Puedo poner en serie hasta 40 leds.Pero quisiera algo que se pueda llamar “fuente de I. = cte” o mas o menso.Como ya alguna vez llegue cuanta mayor sea la Vreg. Mas estable sera el asunto , explico:Supongamos una rama:Si le hago caer al regulador 70v Y en los leds caen 80v entonces :Usare por rama : 23 leds.La R. sera de 3,5K y 1,4W de potencia disipada
En esta situación y cuanto mayor sea la caida en la R. (si bien es tension desperdiciada pero esa tension es la que genera una limitacion de corriente en un valor “constante” (pseudo) ya que la resistencia es de un valor fijo.Veamos :Supongamos que un par de leds se ponen en corto, en ese caso en la R caeran 7 v mas, o sea un 10% mas , con lo cual la corriente de la rama subira a 22mA , en verdad la tension extra tambien se distribuira en los leds que son parte de la serie. 2---B y M (bruta y mejor) Seguimos con 110v asi hacemos menos ramas, es la unica forma de usar menos cantidad de reguladores.Esta vez las cajitas rojas son algun tipo de regulador ( a gusto de uds), pueden ser reguladores baratos o hacerlos con un T y R. o Dz.No suelo hacer eso asi que no pongo nada, es para pensar un rato.

3--- baja tension y muchas ramas Queremos usar un trafo o fuente de 24 v o 12v , valores normales digamos, con lo cual necesito muchas ramas…………Quiero TODO, no desperdiciar potencia, no usar casi electronica.
]Dijo una matriz de 10 * 15 si son series de 10 leds necesita 34v cc por lo menso.Bueno, no me importa de cuanto sean, cosa de el .Todo no va, el desperdiciar potencia creo que no es problemas, asi que la desperdiciaremos, por la cuenta que me da todos los leds usan 10w de potencia, y un transformador de dicroicas de 12vca dispone de 50w asi que desperdiciemos.Incluso un trafo de 24v 50 w sale muy poco y tengo mayr tension para hacer menso ramas.No tengo idea de lo estables que sean esos leds ni cuanto soporten.Pero lo mas barato es lo siguiente: Usar una fuente ESPECIFICA y una carga FIJA Y ESPECIFICA.A que me refiero ¿?A que si tenemos un unico trafo (no fabricaremos series ) y una carga unica y especifica (las ramas de leds) .Pues el sistema se comportara siempre en forma bastante igual.
Supongamos que el trafo luego de el rectificado y el filtro Y UNA CARGA DE PRUEBA DE 15W nos de unaVcc= 16vccBueno, pues calculo con eso:4 leds en serie y sobran 2,2vLe calculo la R. para cada rama y listo.No veo en que va a variar NADA , si lo enchufamos siempre a 220v .Si es siempre el mismo trafo.Si la carga es = cte (la matriz de leds) .

Hay posibilidades que se ponga en corto un led?????


----------



## Ferny (Ene 17, 2010)

Hola

Trato de responder tus dudas, si necesitas algo más dímelo 

- Sí usé 48 leds por cada lado. El tamaño de cada matriz de leds es de 12x15 cm aproximadamente, que es el tamaño máximo de la placa que se puede fabricar (nunca las hago tan grandes). La distancia de los leds a la placa es de unos 11cm y tiene una hoja de papel cebolla a la mitad del recorrido.
- Aparatejo: ninguno. Me la hice usando un tablón de madera que compré el Leroy Merlín y cortando las tablas a medida  ya que no encontré ninguna caja que se adaptara a lo que quería. Luego le metí una fuente de alimentación de 12V 1A a cada placa, más una placa con un PIC que hace todo el control (control de caras a insolar, potencia, temporizador, alarma, etc.), y un LCD 16x2 con menús para cambiar la configuración y todo eso.
- No tengo el proyecto en internet. Quise subirlo en su día ya que quedó muy chula... pero uno es algo vago. Quizá pueda hacer algunas fotos si las quieres. Es mi segunda insoladora y en ella añadí y corregí todo lo que echaba de menos de la primera.
- Reemplazo de leds: creo que fueron dos o tres. Uno literalmente parpadeaba, y el reso no encendía. De momento, ninguno más se ha fundido desde el primer día.
- Tiempo de insolación: con 5 minutos al 80% de potencia (20mA por rama) basta, pero suelo dejarlas 6 por seguridad. Con una transparencia bien opaca, no supone un problema (en realidad uso dos transparencias una sobre otra)

Un saludo


----------



## warloofer (Ene 17, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> Primero dibujamos que estamos haciendo :
Luego tiramos ideas:
> 1—BB (bruta y barata ¿? ) Uso un trafo de 220v a 110v asi tengo aislamiento y buena tension, obtengo luego de el puente y el C unos 150vcc.Puedo poner en serie hasta 40 leds.Pero quisiera algo que se pueda llamar “fuente de I. = cte” o mas o menso.Como ya alguna vez llegue cuanta mayor sea la Vreg. Mas estable sera el asunto , explico:Supongamos una rama:Si le hago caer al regulador 70v Y en los leds caen 80v entonces :Usare por rama : 23 leds.La R. sera de 3,5K y 1,4W de potencia disipada
> En esta situación y cuanto mayor sea la caida en la R. (si bien es tension desperdiciada pero esa tension es la que genera una limitacion de corriente en un valor “constante” (pseudo) ya que la resistencia es de un valor fijo.Veamos :Supongamos que un par de leds se ponen en corto, en ese caso en la R caeran 7 v mas, o sea un 10% mas , con lo cual la corriente de la rama subira a 22mA , en verdad la tension extra tambien se distribuira en los leds que son parte de la serie.
> 2---B y M (bruta y mejor) Seguimos con 110v asi hacemos menos ramas, es la unica forma de usar menos cantidad de reguladores.Esta vez las cajitas rojas son algun tipo de regulador ( a gusto de uds), pueden ser reguladores baratos o hacerlos con un T y R. o Dz.No suelo hacer eso asi que no pongo nada, es para pensar un rato.
> ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> .....—BB (bruta y barata ¿? ) Uso un trafo de 220v a 110v asi tengo aislamiento y buena tension, .....


Yo lo estaba pensando peor aún, sin transformador.
Los LED´s van dentro de algo condicionado a que sea aislante, alimentado por 1 o 2 o 3 fuentes sin transformador

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-voltaje-sin-transformador-2010/

Posibilidad de que un led se ponga en corto ¿?¿? (Desconozco)
¿ Interesa ?
Si se pone un LED en corto, el resto de la serie tendrá algo más de corriente pero siempre estará limitada por el tipo de fuente (Sin transformador)
Se podría dar el lujo de hacer 2 series de 75 LED´s c/u e igualmente se podrían alimentar.
Si eventualmente quieres agregar un control de exposición, lo resuelves con un TRIAC y un opto-aislador.

Edit:
Mientras escribía se agregó otro comentario, la precisión de la corriente de alimentación la puedes seguir teniendo, tanto como quieras, solo es cuestión de elaborar un buen esquema.
Y te ahorraste un transformador.

¿ Si emplearas lámparas de descarga para lograr la iluminación, esta no estaría conectada directamente a la red eléctrica de 220Vca ? ¿ Por que no hacer lo mismo con los LED´s ?


----------



## warloofer (Ene 17, 2010)

Ferny dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Trato de responder tus dudas, si necesitas algo más dímelo
> 
> ...



Hola, 

yo también quiero usar un PIC y un contador visual de tiempo. Tengo varios LCD y varios displays led de 7 segmentos. No se qué utilizar en este caso. Siempre pienso en dejar los componentes caros para algún proyecto grandioso... pero al final en mi taller sólo entran "proyectillos". La putada es que creo que no tengo ningun LCD normal, tengo uno de 16x4 retroiluminado, y otro de 20x2 retroiluminado azul que gasté en el PFC. Me da pena gastarlos en la insoladora, aunque sin duda es la solución más sencilla.

Respecto a la construcción, igual te sigo y me construyo una con listoncillos de madera y contrachapado de 5mm. Usaré también el papel mate para difuminar la luz. Por cierto, has rellenado de papel de plata el interior del cajón? Lo comento porque al usar papel cebolla, se reflejará mucha luz hacia atrás...

Unas fotillos sobre tu proyecto serían geniales, más que nada para ver cómo has afrontado la construcción de la mecánica de la caja (articulaciones y demás). Que seguro que puedo plagiarte algo! jejej.

Lo que si que haré será reducir el número de leds, y ya puestos, hacer una insoladora de doble cara. No suelo hacer circuitos complejos, paro así la uso aunque sea para insolar el layout del montaje.

Gracias por tus comentarios!!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 17, 2010)

warloofer:

1-- si usas 150v enuna serie solo tenes 150v en los extremos de la serie, si vos tocas un led o 4 leds solo tendras sus vcc.
asi que si construis la disposicion fisica de el sistema en forma adecuada no habra problemas de contactos accidentales.

2 -- el tema de si un led se puede o no poner en corto me refiero a qsi se usa baja tension o sea ramas de 4 o 6 leds.
en ese caso un led en corto elevara la tension de lso demas considerablemente , y los quemara prematuramente.
si esto no es posible no hace falta rgulacion de presicion.

3--- que uno use 150v y un regulador no quiere decir que el regulador deba soportar 150v  ni mucho menos.
uno hace una serie de chiquicientos leds en la que supone caeran 140v 
bueno, lso 10v restantes son lso que caen en en regulador , nada mas.
las fluctuaciones son las que el regulador "se come" o estabiliza" .
con lo cual no hay problema.

en fin.

suerte


----------



## warloofer (Ene 17, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> warloofer:
> 
> 1-- si usas 150v enuna serie solo tenes 150v en los extremos de la serie, si vos tocas un led o 4 leds solo tendras sus vcc.
> asi que si construis la disposicion fisica de el sistema en forma adecuada no habra problemas de contactos accidentales.
> ...



Ya hombre, pero para alimentar la electrónica necesitas 5V, y en ese caso, el LM7805 debería comerse los 145V (menos su caída de tensión) que sobran de los 150V de entrada.

A lo que me refería con lo de la "seguridad" es que me siento más seguro sabiendo que meto las manos en algo que no me puede electrocutar. Se que se pueden meter las manos en circuitos con tensión elevada sin que pasa nada. 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo lo estaba pensando peor aún, sin transformador.
> Los LED´s van dentro de algo condicionado a que sea aislante, alimentado por 1 o 2 o 3 fuentes sin transformador
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-voltaje-sin-transformador-2010/
> ...



No obstante, lo de alimentar sin transformador si que parece interesante. Lo estudiaré cuando tenga tiempo, aunque bueno, en ese caso necesitaré meter en la caja la transformación a 5V DC, por lo que por poco, necesitaré un transformador pequeñín, que por poco que cueste, seguro que vale casi lo mismo que la fuente de alimentación de 24V y 96W que he comprado a los chinos.

Lo de alimentar leds con corriente alterna y una resistencia en serie si que lo había hecho, pero sólo como pilotos. Miraré el hilo de la fuente de alimentación sin transformador.

Muchísimas gracias por la sugerencia! Nunca me acostaré sin aprender algo nuevo!


----------



## pepechip (Ene 17, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> 3--- que uno use 150v y un regulador no quiere decir que el regulador deba soportar 150v ni mucho menos.
> uno hace una serie de chiquicientos leds en la que supone caeran 140v
> bueno, lso 10v restantes son lso que caen en en regulador , nada mas.
> las fluctuaciones son las que el regulador "se come" o estabiliza" .
> con lo cual no hay problema.


 
Estoy deacuerdo con fernando, e incluso yo que soy mas bestia los colocaria directamente a 220v. 
Colocaria un puente de diodos, un electrolitico de 400v, y 1 regulador en serie con el LM317.


----------



## Ferny (Ene 17, 2010)

warloofer dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> yo también quiero usar un PIC y un contador visual de tiempo. Tengo varios LCD y varios displays led de 7 segmentos. No se qué utilizar en este caso. Siempre pienso en dejar los componentes caros para algún proyecto grandioso... pero al final en mi taller sólo entran "proyectillos". La putada es que creo que no tengo ningun LCD normal, tengo uno de 16x4 retroiluminado, y otro de 20x2 retroiluminado azul que gasté en el PFC. Me da pena gastarlos en la insoladora, aunque sin duda es la solución más sencilla.
> 
> ...



Hola

Yo usaría el LCD, cuando veas las fotos querrás una igual  Yo es que quise hacer algo ya bien completo y le dediqué unos 3 meses en total, no fue cosa de una semana... claro que iba muy despacito, igual con dedicación completa sí es una semana. Quiero decir, que cuanto más completa más tiempo te llevará, pero cuando ves el resultado merece la pena. Utilicé mi anterior insoladora para hacer los PCB de la nueva.

No, no rellené de nada el cajón, la madera queda al desnudo. Sí tenía pensado pintarla por dentro de blanco como hice con mi primera insoladora, pero al final tras las primeras pruebas no vi que lo necesitara. No he notado que se refleje apenas.

Construir la caja me llevó un día con ayuda de mi padre (cortar maderas, unirlas con cola y tornillos, taladrar agujeros). Diseñarla, otro (calcular medidas de cada tabla, situación de agujeros, etc.), no es mala idea hacerla desde cero.

Bueno, ahora mismo no puedo ponerme con fotos pero intentaré subir algo mañana. Igual si me da tiempo hago un pequeño vídeo para que veas el funcionamiento.

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ........
> Si eventualmente quieres agregar un control de exposición, lo resuelves con un TRIAC y un *opto-aislador.*



Esto te permite manejar la alta tensión de la fuente con aislación "Galvánica" y total seguridad, al PIC lo alimentas con el transformador mas pequeño que encuentres en tu taller, ya que solo consumirá la propia corriente del PIC y los display´s que le pongas.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 17, 2010)

warloofer dijo:


> A lo que me refería con lo de la "seguridad" es que me siento más seguro sabiendo que meto las manos en algo que no me puede electrocutar. Se que se pueden meter las manos en circuitos con tensión elevada sin que pasa nada.
> 
> 
> 
> No obstante, lo de alimentar sin transformador si que parece interesante. !


 

un trafo te aisla respecto de tierra, para recibir una descarga debes:
tocar los extremos.

la fuente sin transformador no te aisla de nada, con que hagas masa y toques solo un cable fuiste .

castigo por no saber: una descarga.
castigo por tentarse con lo barato : otra descarga.

yo te puse las opciones, entre las que se incluia una estandard, lo de usar el trafo que ya has comprado me parece muy bien .

saludos


----------



## Ferny (Ene 18, 2010)

Hola

Como prometí, dejo aquí las fotos y un pequeño vídeo. El vídeo no se ve demasiado bien ya que lo he hecho de noche y la iluminación no es muy buena en la habitación. Si de verdad interesa, el fin de semana podría hacer uno más completo y con más luz...



Aspecto general. La caja es de contrachapado de 0.9cm de grosor. Las medidas aproximadas son long=33cm, ancho=21cm, alto=20cm
 http://img37.imageshack.us/i/sany7570.jpg/



Sí, el interruptor tiene una cubierta de protección de un lanzamisiles  (se puede comprar en SparkFun)
 http://img37.imageshack.us/i/sany7571.jpg/



Otra vista general donde se ve el cierre de la tapa. Al otro lado hay 2 bisagras.
 http://img694.imageshack.us/i/sany7572.jpg/



En la parte superior puse una bandeja de 4cm de fondo para dejar todas las PCB vírgenes, ya que siemper las tengo por ahí tiradas...
 http://img695.imageshack.us/i/sany7574.jpg/



Quitando la bandeja se accede al interior
 http://img21.imageshack.us/i/sany7575.jpg/



Sacando el cable de alimentación a 220V
http://img138.imageshack.us/i/sany7576.jpg/



Detalle del interior donde se puede observar el mecanismo de prensa del PCB. Son dos láminas de plástico transparente sujetas con 4 tornillos. La PCB se mete dentro y queda sujeta por presión. También se puede observar la lámina de papel cebolla que actúa de difusor de luz.
 http://img694.imageshack.us/i/sany7578.jpg/



La otra cara, exactamente igual
 http://img707.imageshack.us/i/sany7581.jpg/



Vistazo general desde arriba
 http://img695.imageshack.us/i/sany7582.jpg/



Alojamiento de toda la electrónica: dos fuentes de alimentación de 220V a 12V (una para cada placa de leds), placa de control del PIC y LCD (que tiene su propio transformador de alimentación), y buzzer para los pitidos.
 http://img4.imageshack.us/i/sany7583.jpg/



Monto los leds sobre zócalo de pin torneado ya que así, si se funde un led, es muy fácil de cambiar (con los leds de Ebay es casi seguro que alguno se funde)
 http://img37.imageshack.us/i/sany7586.jpg/



Distancia entre la PCB, el difusor de luz y los leds ultravioleta
 http://img21.imageshack.us/i/sany7588.jpg/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8w7xzya3SUE


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2010)

Ferny dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Como prometí, dejo aquí las fotos y un pequeño vídeo........


! ! Buen trabajo ¡ ¡

¿ Con que tiempos de exposición estás trabajando ?


----------



## Ferny (Ene 18, 2010)

6 minutos por seguridad, aunque con 5 ya salen bien.


----------



## warloofer (Ene 24, 2010)

Joder Ferny, te ha quedado *MUY BIEN*
De lejos, lo mejor de todo es la cantidad de menús que has configurado en la insoladora. Una auténtica pasada. 

¿Tendrás el código ASM por ahí? Me gustaría pegarle un vistazo, a ver si recupero la memoria sobre el ensamblador, que hace un porrón de años que no lo he gastado.

Cómo has diseñado el control de los menus? porque se ve muy eficiente. La rueda es un encoder con pulsador? ... si es así, de dónde la compraste?

Saludos colega, y enhorabuena!


----------



## Ferny (Ene 24, 2010)

Hola

La "rueda" es efectivamente un encoder con pulsador, exactamente éste de SparkFun:
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=9117
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=8828

El interruptor lanzamisiles es del mismo sitio:
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=9278
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=9276

El código lo hice en C para el compilador CCS, nunca programo en ASM porque, en mi opinión, es perder el tiempo (con todos mis respetos para quien le guste programar en ASM, que sé que son muchos ). Los menús están hechos con una especie de máquina de estados utilizando "case".

Te adjunto el código fuente en C, el .hex, y el esquemático de la placa de control del PIC para que veas donde se conecta cada cosa, dale un vistazo y cualquier cosa que no se entienda (que será mucho ) te la aclaro, ya que todo lo que hay por raro que sea tiene su porqué...

Un saludo


----------



## mandragora21 (Ene 30, 2010)

Pues mis felicitaciones a ferny por esa estupenda insoladora yo vi algunas cosas en el esquema que no entiendo  que me gustaría entender.
Que va conectado y como en los terminales marcados como analog_spr1-spr2----digital spr1-spr2---- y pwm1-2  y donde se conecta el encoder si sería posible subir los pbc soy muy malo en eso de los pbc.
Gracias anticipadas


----------



## Ferny (Ene 30, 2010)

Hola

Los terminales analog_spr1/2 y digital_spr1/2 son pines de spare, sin utilizar, los dejé rutados en el PCB a unos molex por si se me ocurría meter algo más, pero ahora mismo no hay nada conectado a ellos. Los "analog" serían dos entradas analógicas más que podría utilizar para sensar otra cosa, y los "digital" dos entradas/salidas digitales más.

Cada uno de los terminales PWM1/2 va, pasando por una resistencia de 470 ohm, al gate de un mosfet IRF640 con el que controlo la potencia de emisión de los leds por modulación PWM. Cada plaquita de leds tiene su plaquita de fuente de alimentación de 12V en la que va el mosfet.

Las señales del encoder van conectadas en RC5/RC6/RC7, las resistencias R14/R15/R16 son los pulldown necesarios del encoder, y éste va conectado en J11. Como verás hay dos terminales con +5V, uno es para el encoder rotativo y otro es para el pulsador (no tiran de los mismos 5V sino que van por separado)

Los PCB sí que no los tengo porque no los hice en Eagle sino en Proteus (todavía no manejaba el Eagle bien ) y no tengo ni idea de dónde andan 

Un saludo


----------



## mandragora21 (Ene 30, 2010)

Ok ahora ya me quedo más claro solo pedirte que si encontraras los pbc me arias un gran favor si me los enviaras

*perdon fogonazo no recorde que no se puede hacer esto no ocurrira de nuevo*

solo agradecerte y espero no me salgan más dudas de momento intentare montarlo en las placas de pruebas haber si encuentro la forma de montarla en algún pbc.
Muchas gracias


Mil perdones fogonazo no savia que no se podia pedir algo con el correo electrónico no ocurrirá de nuevo.

Hola ferni tengo otra duda él en el modulo de sensor existen 2 condensadores c10-c13 sin valor podrías darme el valor de los mismos.
Y si no tengo encoder podría colocar un pulsador y un potenciómetro por separado y de qué valor seria 
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## warloofer (Ene 31, 2010)

mandragora21 dijo:


> Ok ahora ya me quedo más claro solo pedirte que si encontraras los pbc me arias un gran favor si me los enviaras
> 
> *perdon fogonazo no recorde que no se puede hacer esto no ocurrira de nuevo*
> 
> ...



Sin encoder tendrás que reprogramar el código.
Es muy difícil simular el encoder con pulsadores, por lo que si no estás familiarizado con la programación, te recomendaría que te compraras uno por ebay, que los hay baratos.

Yo compré, hace poco, 10 con rueda de plástico por 9€. Estoy a la espera de que lleguen para ver la calidad de éstos.

Saludos


----------



## mandragora21 (Ene 31, 2010)

No tendrías por casualidad el pbc ya que no me aclaro con el eagle 
Por lo del encoder are lo que dices muchas gracias por contestar.
Te lo agradezco.
A ver si localizo el valor de los condensadores ya que en el esquema no lo pone.


----------



## Ferny (Ene 31, 2010)

> Hola ferni tengo otra duda él en el modulo de sensor existen 2 condensadores c10-c13 sin valor podrías darme el valor de los mismos.



Al lado de esos condensadores pone "NC", que significa "Not Connected", o sea que no se montan. En realidad ahí iban 10nF creo, pero me hacían la medida del LM35 inestable (oscilaba bastante) y los quité... lo que pasa es que los dejé en el esquemático porque la huella del PCB ya la tenía.



> Y si no tengo encoder podría colocar un pulsador y un potenciómetro por separado y de qué valor seria



Como te decía warloofer, tendrías que cambiar casi todo... no vale.


----------



## mandragora21 (Ene 31, 2010)

ok gracias ferny otra duda mas resuelta.
poco a poco haber si consigo poner esto a funcionar.


----------



## mandragora21 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola podrá decirme alguien el valor del encoder en la hoja de datos parece ser que pone 1o megas es correcto este valor y si es posible saber donde comprarlo ya que donde estoy es casi imposible encontrarlo.
Busque en eBay y no los localizo 
Saludos


----------



## warloofer (Feb 2, 2010)

mandragora21 dijo:


> Hola podrá decirme alguien el valor del encoder en la hoja de datos parece ser que pone 1o megas es correcto este valor y si es posible saber donde comprarlo ya que donde estoy es casi imposible encontrarlo.
> Busque en eBay y no los localizo
> Saludos



Hola, 

prueba a buscar en ebay: *rotary encoder switch*.
La resistencia es de 10 megaohm de circuito abierto. Te recuerdo que un encoder rotativo con aislamiento de 10 Mohm no es lo mismo que un potenciómetro de 10 Mohm. Un encoder "envía" una serie de pulsos según se gira, mientras que un potenciómetro es una resistencia linea. Los encoders se leen interpretando la secuencia de pulsos (digital), mientras que los potenciómetros se leen como una señal analógica.

Saludos


----------



## mandragora21 (Feb 2, 2010)

Muchísimas gracias warloofer estamos cerca y casi somos tocayos soy alicantino.
Me sacaste de nuevo de mis dudas si me surgen dudas en el montaje te consultare.
Agradecido


----------



## esetigris (Mar 21, 2010)

hola a tod@s ,mi duda es saber cual circuito integrado me valdria para amplificar 4 senyales TTL de bajo amperaje para poder alimentar 4 leds ,4 triacs o 4 reles (todo en el mismo I.C.)
he mirado el 74-07 y el 74-365 pero no estoy seguro ni de que funcionen ni de que puedan con todo.


----------



## warloofer (Mar 21, 2010)

Leds de cuanto amperaje?
Si es de poco, lo que puedes usar son los integrados al estilo ULN2003, o si son leds normalitos, puedes usar cualquier buffer con salida PushPull en plan 74HC244 y cosillas así.

Siempre puedes usar transistores, pero como he visto que preguntas por usar triacs o relés, supongo que será porque no estás muy acostumbrado a trabajar en analógico, por lo que tal vez, la mejor solución en tu caso, sea lo comentado en el primer punto.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 21, 2010)

"senyales"
SEÑALES


----------



## warloofer (Mar 21, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> "senyales"
> SEÑALES



Cuando estuve en inglaterra, los teclados ingleses no tenían Ñ ni acentos (y era una rayada escribir con ellos), aunque viendo de dónde es el forero, no creo que ese sea el caso.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 21, 2010)

Es de Cataluña y escribio correctamente "senyal" (en catalan).
Pero mas bien parece otra muestra de castellanofobia catalana.


----------



## warloofer (Mar 21, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Es de Cataluña y escribio correctamente "senyal" (en catalan).
> Pero mas bien parece otra muestra de castellanofobia catalana.



Escribió correctamente "Señal"?, yo creo que no. Al menos en castellano, es con Ñ, que es el lenguaje que se emplea en este foro. Yo hablo valenciano en mi casa con mi familia y amigos, y eso no quita que sepa escribir castellano cuando se requiere.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 21, 2010)

warloofer dijo:


> Escribió correctamente "Señal"?, yo creo que no. Al menos en castellano, es con Ñ, que es el lenguaje que se emplea en este foro.


Por eso puse entre parentesis "en catalan". Entiendase "Correctamente en catalan"



> Yo hablo valenciano en mi casa con mi familia y amigos, y eso no quita que sepa escribir castellano cuando se requiere.


Es comun con teclados que no tienen "Ñ" (como el mio), que el usuario escriba deliberadamente solo "N" , "NI" o "NY" en lugar de hacer Alt+164/165 o configurarlo en "ingles internacional" u otro modo que habilite letras con tildes.
Pero justamente, viniendo de un catalan se lo atribuyo a su castellanofobia.


----------



## warloofer (Mar 21, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Por eso puse entre parentesis "en catalan". Entiendase "Correctamente en catalan"
> 
> Es comun con teclados que no tienen "Ñ" (como el mio), que el usuario escriba deliberadamente solo "N" , "NI" o "NY" en lugar de hacer Alt+164/165 o configurarlo en "ingles internacional" u otro modo que habilite letras con tildes.
> Pero justamente, viniendo de un catalan se lo atribuyo a su castellanofobia.



Pues si hijo. Es más probable que sea catalán y no quiera escribir la Ñ porque su ideología le dice que eso no es correcto, a que sea un catalán que se encuentre en el extranjero y (aunque quiera) no pueda escribir la ñ. Creo que no estoy diciendo ninguna locura.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 21, 2010)

Todavia no sé en qué discrepamos.


----------



## javier_rst (Mar 21, 2010)

por q no lo simulas en algun programa ?
Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 22, 2010)

Y los leds??


----------



## warloofer (Mar 22, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Todavia no sé en qué discrepamos.



Calla!!, que después de 3 mensajes aún creía que decías lo contrario!! jejejj, No problem. Estamos de acuerdo en todo.


----------



## esetigris (Mar 22, 2010)

gracias por la aclaracion , valenciano;
el que buscaba es el ULN 2003 para ,sin cambiar de circuito ,poder usar las salidas y conectar cualqier cosa(leds para probar ,triacs para hacerlo con bombillas a 220V o reles para las aplicaciones con mas carga que puedan surgir)y me imagino que tambien podra excitar a un mosfet...
lo de los transistores lo considere,pero es un montaje experimental en una protoboard y no quiero liarme mucho,ya que son 10 señales del 4017 y prefiero un c.i. a 10 tr.y 20 res.


en efecto soy catalan pero en el facebook no sale la ñ y estoy acostumbrado a poner ny...no es castellanofobia aunque me gustaria una CATALUNYA LLIURE y repito no es castellanofobia;
vos (vosotros) los de aca(aqui) Argentinos decis tiráte al rio y no tírate al rio y a la "segunda persona"la tratais de "grupo de personas" y no lo considero un ataque a la lengua Española...aunque este mal...asi que no busqueis las cosquillas por una "falta de ortografia" achacandola a la nacionalidad del forero
recuerdo la llamada de atencion del webmaster de esta web por escribir con "lenguaje sms" mi primer mensaje y estoy de acuerdo...pero lo de la "ny"....
salu2-6 a tod@s  l@s   forer@s  electronic@s


----------



## fernandob (Ago 16, 2010)

hola, no he leido todo el tema, pero esto de saber que resistencia usar es algo que no se puede andar "probando " a ojo, si bien pueden en el momento ver si dan mas o menos luz o si se queman lo que no pueden ver (y dependen de la datasheet ) es como le acortan la vida util al led.

supongo que debe tener una curva y intuyo que NO debe ser lineal (por lo que es) dicha curva debe decir cuanto es la vida util d edicho led en funcion de la corriente de trabajo.

la conclusion para mi , es que no conviene cercarse a el valor maximo recomendado , ni a palos.

tambien supongo que si el fabricante quemo unos cientos de leds deben haber curvas en funcion de alimentacion continua y tambien de pulsos .

debe ser una historia hoy dia con esto de lso leds, que cada importador trae uno distinto y anda a saber el codigo real original y si los chinos que lo hacen hacen datasheets confiables.....un tema eso.
casi casi uno deberia mirar LA APLICACION y guiarse por ella, me refiero a si lso sacan de algun aparatillo chino .

saludos


----------

